# St Peter's Hospital Mortuary, Jan '13



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 4, 2013)

This one has been on my to-do list for a long time, and it didn't disappoint. visited at night with UE-OMJ and Pen 15, so all the shots are lit by torchlight. this place was one of my favorite explores to date, although i was dead tired when i left (sorry, couldn't resist)

Anyway, as it has been done so many times already, i will skip the history and crack on with the images...




mm1 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




mm2 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




mm3 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




mm4 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr

just to show how dark it was...



mm5 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




mm6 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr

thanks for browsing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 4, 2013)

Just two from me...

How it started...








How it finished   






Acually it wasnt too bad, he said he was looking for an escaped patient 



And quick walk through video...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3v1u3y7PyQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3v1u3y7PyQ[/ame]

Spooky! 



And on a sad note, there was evidence in there of someone trying to start a fire  Bl**dy idiots! What is the matter with some people?


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2013)

Great shots & video from both of you.


----------



## muppix (Jan 4, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Acually it wasnt too bad, he said he was looking for an escaped patient



Hah, that old line! I do wonder what's up with that place, definite case of hero to zero.


----------



## whitelaw (Jan 4, 2013)

Well Done, and thank you. As a former Pathology tech. (mortuary assistant) there are pathogens that can hang around in a mortuary for a surprisingly long time, and you can bet that last wash down was not done with any kind of enthusiasm. Take care in these places, folks.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 4, 2013)

whitelaw said:


> Well Done, and thank you. As a former Pathology tech. (mortuary assistant) there are pathogens that can hang around in a mortuary for a surprisingly long time, and you can bet that last wash down was not done with any kind of enthusiasm. Take care in these places, folks.



Indeed, I touched nothing except the light swich 

We went through a lot of alcohol rub/spray that evening, I think we stayed safe.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 4, 2013)

whitelaw said:


> Well Done, and thank you. As a former Pathology tech. (mortuary assistant) there are pathogens that can hang around in a mortuary for a surprisingly long time, and you can bet that last wash down was not done with any kind of enthusiasm. Take care in these places, folks.



fairly sure i have done more damage to myself inhaling all the dettol fumes from the clean up afterwards, haha


----------



## addictedmedia (Jan 4, 2013)

well done great report and photos


----------



## The Archivist (Jan 4, 2013)

I was here just the other day. I'm not generally a superstitious person, but it's definitely not a place I'd want to visit at night.
I guess finding the 'Babies only' fridge and the names of patients still on some of the doors didn't help things...

Thanks for posting


----------



## MrDan (Jan 5, 2013)

Still can't make my mind up if I'd like to visit a mortuary or not, looks rather interestingly, and you can get some great photos as you two have proved. 
But...as Whitelaw pointed out, I can't imagine it was left as clean as it should have been. 
And The Archivist - that would have creeped me out too!


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Good to see some more shots from this place, last i hear was that it was sealed...then again, apparently everything is sealed these days :-\


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 5, 2013)

I didn't find evidence of any cleaning up in the mortuary we visited and it stunk to high heaven at the "sump" end of the table.... p*ss smell and really gross. What is it about dead people places, they really seem to get explorers juices flowing.

This site is a cracker... must add it to our to do list.

Thanks for posting fellas.


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 5, 2013)

Great company,great night out lads and great images.

Just the one from me too.






(Used three torches and a couple of assistants for this image - Cheers lads !!)


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 5, 2013)

That came out really well!


----------



## sonyes (Jan 5, 2013)

Very nice pics people!! Loving the look of this place.


----------



## peterc4 (Jan 6, 2013)

Love it well done


----------



## chapmand (Jan 7, 2013)

great images guys, looking forward to getting here myself.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 8, 2013)

great shots guys ya covered it well, must of been eerie in the dark


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 8, 2013)

whitelaw said:


> Well Done, and thank you. As a former Pathology tech. (mortuary assistant) there are pathogens that can hang around in a mortuary for a surprisingly long time, and you can bet that last wash down was not done with any kind of enthusiasm. Take care in these places, folks.



So don't lick the slabs !!.

Nice pictures and video guys interesting place  .


----------



## nelly (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice stuff, good to see it do-able again


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 9, 2013)

cracking nite shots guys!!! Luvly job

My little sploors often end up like that too...that camera out the front prob didn't help with being stealth


----------



## hitch436 (Jan 9, 2013)

hey, i went in november and the place was sealed up tighter than a bank safe, how did you get in?


----------

